# Rainbird 5000



## Macomber1 (8 mo ago)

I have one rainbird 5000 sprinkler head that doesn't pop up very far and partially sprays out from the nozzle. I've dug around it a bit and can't take the head off because it isn't unscrewing. It continuously clicks. Any suggestions? I feel like this thing should easily unscrew and I shouldn't need to dig all the way to the base.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

It doesn't look like just the head unscrews. See this manual. Dig down enough to get a pair of water pump pliers on the base and unscrew the collar with another pair. That should open it up for you. Also, if its like the 32SLA, you can over tighten the nozzle screw and it sprays like garbage. Maybe try loosing it to see if the pattern improves.

A lot of people keep a spare on hand so they can just change the top half out to get the system up and running and then overhaul the broken one and make it the new spare.


----------

